# Looking for an Camo tent for birding



## daniela (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi!

Which camouflaged tent do you use for birding of wildlife? 
I ordered an "doghouse", but the material quality was not satisfying. Very thin plastic fabric, which broke after the first turn. 
I need an 2 person tent, that is about or higher than 160cm and is coated dark inside.
Oh, and it should be available here in Europe.

Would like to hear your gear advice.

Thanks
Daniela


----------



## Canon Shooter (Feb 26, 2017)

Barronet Blinds are great!

http://www.barronettblinds.com/ground-blinds


----------



## daniela (Feb 26, 2017)

Canon Shooter said:


> Barronet Blinds are great!
> 
> http://www.barronettblinds.com/ground-blinds



These blinds look great. But on Amazon, they are 3 times the price you pay in US. I will check, if there is another retailer in europe.


----------



## geonix (Feb 26, 2017)

Hello Daniela

Try here:
https://www.buteophotogear.com/

they look quite interesting to me.


----------



## takesome1 (Feb 27, 2017)

I have had 7 or 8 blinds over the last few years. One was the Big Mike by Barronett. It was large and not to portable, set up and breakdown took a bit longer than others I have had. None I have had stand out as being worthy of a recommendation over another. All wear out a about the same.

I look for certain features over brand. All should be blacked out inside, this lining inside is important for concealment. It should have a fine netting screen for vetalation and to conceal. It shouldn't require assembly of the rods, it should be pop up. Speed and ease of set up is all important. Last is portability, from memory the Big Mike in its case was a cube 5' X 1' X 1', to big for packing but just fine a 100' off the road.


----------



## retroreflection (Feb 27, 2017)

I don't think camouflage is needed. Some animals will be concerned about anything new (if you don't leave it in place for many days), but the color won't make it better or worse. Most animals won't care, it isn't moving and it isn't the shape of something dangerous. Dark inside is very important, dress in the same color for best results.
If you are handy, consider making your own. Many DIY camping gear websites, videos, etc. exist on the web.
A ghillie suit can be as effective as a blind, and is more mobile.


----------

